# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  First time HGH

## Shawn14

Hey guys, just a couple of questions before I commit myself to buying HGH. Hopefully you guys can help me out with this:

1) Somatropin 191AA, has anyone ever tried this? This is the HGH I will be committing too.
2) What is the minimum amount of weeks for effective HGH usage, I've read between 20-30 weeks.
3) Do the lean muscle gains decrease once you cycle off HGH?

Thanks a lot for your advice, these are the most pressing questions I have.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## tcw

Yeah...i've done Somo.

You want to do 2units a day, 5 days a week....Min.

Once you start doing HGH, you don't want to stop. I only did it for a short period of time...to heal some injuries that wouldn't go away. Worked like Magic. I had 3 injuries, (shoulders, knee and tendonitis in the forearms). Somo cured them in 30 days. I continued the stuff for 6 mths. Felt Great. Problem is getting the real stuff...without paying breaking the bank. Chit is expensive.

----------


## marcus300

You need to buy pharm grade gh ONLY 
4ius for at least 6 months will give you some fat loss, condition, general health benefits -so long as you use pharm grade
You wont build any lean muscle on gh unless you use it for at least 12 months at around 8-10ius daily
you also don't want to be using gh under 30 yrs imho

----------


## JamesSingh

> You need to buy pharm grade gh ONLY 
> 4ius for at least 6 months will give you some fat loss, condition, general health benefits -so long as you use pharm grade
> You wont build any lean muscle on gh unless you use it for at least 12 months at around 8-10ius daily
> you also don't want to be using gh under 30 yrs imho


You are absoluteky wrong.

This is where people are ignorant.. no offense.

They only assume 1 or the other bcuz its all they r used too.

I bought some Generic HGH Jintropin. FAKEEE jins!!! the company said its real somatropin just generic...

i tesed at 71 on my hgh serum. I am still using it now i have been on for 4 months

U can PM for my results or any other questions. I have posted results on ASF.

Anyways, for OP

I take 5ius a day, i take 2.5 around 145 and another 2.5 around 8pm. This way your body keeps HGH levels up all day long. Remmebr hgh isny like test, test makrs u gain aloy of muscle fast, but u do lose some agter test.

However hgh takes about 6 to 8 months before u notice a HUGE difference. the teason is u keep gains. Ur body mass exoands on hgj but u get no stronger, just more mass, so u mite get a bit stronger in the future. Anyways u will notice small diff in like month 3 or 4..

Most REAL HGH is somatropin 191aa. back in the early days of HGH, they used to use 192 aa, and that converts into hgh in ur body. But that isnt as good as 191, and sometimes "fake" hgh is 192.

Anyways sorry for making this long. Plz email me if u have questioms :Smilie: )

----------


## lovbyts

> You are absoluteky wrong.
> 
> This is where people are ignorant.. no offense.
> 
> They only assume 1 or the other bcuz its all they r used too.
> 
> I bought some Generic HGH Jintropin. FAKEEE jins!!! the company said its real somatropin just generic...
> 
> i tesed at 71 on my hgh serum. I am still using it now i have been on for 4 months
> ...


LOL, email and PM again? Why is that? What can you say via email or PM that you cant in an open forum? Maybe your source? Good choice calling out vets and mods trying to say how wrong they/we are. I can tell you dont plan on staying long and it's people like you we have the 50 post or more before you can pm rule.

----------


## marcus300

> You are absoluteky wrong.
> 
> This is where people are ignorant.. no offense.
> 
> They only assume 1 or the other bcuz its all they r used too.
> 
> I bought some Generic HGH Jintropin. FAKEEE jins!!! the company said its real somatropin just generic...
> 
> i tesed at 71 on my hgh serum. I am still using it now i have been on for 4 months
> ...


Take the next few days reading this and you will understand you haven't got real gh http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-...-concerns.html

and why on earth are you using what ever you are at 21yrs old is beyond me.

----------


## lovbyts

> Take the next few days reading this and you will understand you haven't got real gh http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-...-concerns.html
> 
> and why on earth are you using what ever you are at 21yrs old is beyond me.


It's obvious he is only using a 20w light-bulb.  :AaConfused30:

----------


## thisAngelBites

> You are absoluteky wrong.
> 
> This is where people are ignorant.. no offense.
> 
> They only assume 1 or the other bcuz its all they r used too.
> 
> I bought some Generic HGH Jintropin. FAKEEE jins!!! the company said its real somatropin just generic...
> 
> i tesed at 71 on my hgh serum. I am still using it now i have been on for 4 months
> ...


Oh, he's sticking with the 4 months' of use number he invented especially for us, instead of the 3 weeks he stated on another forum. Sounds like he is so much more experienced that way.  :Smilie:

----------


## ohaz22

Can some one please help me?? I just bought 4 boxes of humatrope 12 mg cartridge Lilly. $250 box. How can I check if it's real? Is there a website or place I can scan barcode. I'm a little suspicious because all barcode numbers are the same on each box.

----------


## Tbone87

> You are absoluteky wrong.
> 
> This is where people are ignorant.. no offense.
> 
> They only assume 1 or the other bcuz its all they r used too.
> 
> I bought some Generic HGH Jintropin. FAKEEE jins!!! the company said its real somatropin just generic...
> 
> i tesed at 71 on my hgh serum. I am still using it now i have been on for 4 months
> ...


Edited out a question that isn't allowed.

Also, to the member that asked the edited question, be very careful buying generic or pharma GH. There are a few good generics, but there is a lot of junk. Also, just because you see a pack with a pharma name on it, don't assume it is legit.

----------


## lovbyts

> Edited out a question that isn't allowed.
> 
> Also, to the member that asked the edited question, be very careful buying generic or pharma GH. There are a few good generics, but there is a lot of junk. Also, just because you see a pack with a pharma name on it, don't assume it is legit.


You are replying to a 7 year old post that the OP was banned (as predicted by me) after only 11 post.

Please dont bump/reply to OLD post like this.

----------

